

Ask HN: Download as CSV on a travel site? - wbeckler

Would you use a &quot;Download as CSV&quot; option on an accommodations search engine? If so, what kind of tools would you use on it once you downloaded it?<p>This is something we&#x27;re thinking about for AllTheRooms.com.
======
wbeckler
Also, if there are fields you'd want besides the usual ones we show on the
results page, please let me know.

